

Gmail to Unveil New Interface to Help Fight Information Overload - bond
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/gmail_to_unveil_new_interface_to_help_fight_inform.php

======
willpower101
It's meh. you can preview it in themes. Condensed version is much better. Lots
of complaints in google help about spacing and contrast, to the point that
they even have a survey up focusing on those issues. At least they're
listening.

[http://www.google.com/support/bin/request.py?hl=en&conta...](http://www.google.com/support/bin/request.py?hl=en&contact_type=surveyk&ctx=go)

